# Earth Observatory by NASA



## belem (7 Ago 2014 às 19:35)

http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/GlobalMaps/view.php?d1=MOD11C1_M_LSTDA


Muito interessantes as animações.

O que acham deste site?


----------



## rbsmr (9 Ago 2014 às 01:36)

Unusual July Temperatures

If you live in the northern hemisphere, the past few weeks have been strange. In places where it should be seasonably hot, it’s just warm. In places where weather is usually mild in the summer, it has been ridiculously hot. Read more at http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=84150&src=googleplus


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Ago 2014 às 09:26)

rbsmr disse:


> Read more at http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=84150&src=googleplus



Brutal, nunca pensei que houvesse tanta zona abaixo da média , tá visto que o calor foi todo para a Europa de leste.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Ago 2014 às 19:15)

Boa tarde.
Hoje que mais parece um dia algures de outono ou primavera, suave mas com chuva fraca e com o sol escondido durante todo o dia, acordo este tema:

"Se você mora no hemisfério norte, as últimas semanas têm sido estranhas. Em locais onde deve ser sazonalmente quente - leste e sul dos Estados Unidos e Europa Ocidental -tem sido apenas morna. Em lugares onde o clima é geralmente suave na Europa -verão do hemisfério norte, na costa do Pacífico da América do Norte, tem sido ridiculamente quente." (tradutor google)










Como vemos o padrão é extensivo a todo o hemisfério norte, mostrando um padrão de ondulação do "jet-stream" ou corrente de jacto *mais típico de inverno* do que de verão:

"Os meteorologistas viram várias causas possíveis e relacionadas para as ondas de calor e padrões de resfriamento. Sistemas de alta pressão sobre a Escandinávia e norte da Rússia, bem como sobre o noroeste do Pacífico da América do Norte, permitiu massas de ar estáveis ​​para construir cúpulas de calor e "bloquear" frentes de entrada que poderia trazer mudanças na ventos, precipitação e temperaturas. Esses padrões de bloqueio trabalharam em conjunto com curvas e meandros incomuns na corrente de jato, que assumiram um padrão gangorra (?!) norte-sul ao longo do hemisfério norte. O jato de ar moveu para o norte sobre o Oceano Pacífico e aquecido a noroeste do Canadá e da costa oeste de os EUA; ele mergulhou sul das áreas mais frias do Canadá para os EUA Central e Oriental; e dirigiu o ar quente do Atlântico norte, para o norte da Europa. O jato tomou um norte-sul zig-zag semelhante na Sibéria Ocidental e Oriental. Este padrão é mais comum no inverno do que no verão." (tradutor google).

Fonte: Earth Observatory


----------

